# Halloweâ€™en UKAPS Meeting



## CeeBee (6 Jul 2009)

All Hallows Eve conveniently falls on a Saturday this year and Dan has kindly agreed to host a Halloweâ€™en ukaps soirÃ©e at Chez Crawford   

We have yet to sort out the fine detail, so will update the post with times, soon.

Fancy dress is optional â€“ but do come dressed for the occasion if you can.

The invite is open to all.


----------



## Steve Smith (6 Jul 2009)

*Re: Halloweâ€™en*

Sounds like an excellent idea!


----------



## CeeBee (6 Jul 2009)

*Re: Halloweâ€™en*

Steve - I'll even do the cooking for this one.  After all, it's supposed to be a night of gruesome horror.


----------



## George Farmer (7 Jul 2009)

Great stuff!  I have the perfect outfit....


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Jul 2009)

A good buddy of mine is a budding special effects artist...  I'm going to ask him to sort me out:







(Above pic is him with self-applied makeup  8) )


----------



## Dan Crawford (7 Jul 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Great stuff!  I have the perfect outfit....


I know, don't you wear it daily?  


			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> A good buddy of mine is a budding special effects artist...  I'm going to ask him to sort me out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!

I've just been chatting to CeeBee and the food and plans sound fantastic! I'm already looking forward to it, i can see Lord Voldamort making another appearance  

It's another fine excuse to meet up, so come on, lets have your names down!....


----------



## Graeme Edwards (8 Jul 2009)

Nice...

Ill be there providing im not working.

Should be a good giggle. 

!st Challenge is to to do a scape contest with a full length cousin 'IT' head dress on,


----------



## CeeBee (8 Jul 2009)

The trip to Dan's in horror make-up will make for interesting re-telling, Steve   

I wonder if a Halloween themed scape is a possibility?  

We've booked into a nearby hotel for the night, so there'll be drawing straws for who has to drive


----------



## Themuleous (8 Jul 2009)

Quality, count me in 

Sam


----------



## Lozbug (18 Jul 2009)

I'm a maybe!!


----------



## lincsflier (25 Jul 2009)

Count me and the other half in  sounds good.


----------



## taylsimon (14 Aug 2009)

If its not too late for an invite count me in as i only live 30 mins away from Dan's


----------



## Dan Crawford (14 Aug 2009)

Happy days folks, come on down!


----------



## Nick16 (14 Aug 2009)

can we have an event nearer to the south east some time (please   ) 

so us southerners dont have to go so far


----------



## Gill (14 Aug 2009)

Steve If You are going, then you can get a lift with me. 
Althought Being Skint Does not Help, I love making Halloween Costumes. Wanted to make a Skeckcis for this year.

Steve, if your Mate does the Costume, then it will look brill, How did his last mask come out. You know the one he was working on in the garden with the melting stuff.


----------



## rawr (14 Aug 2009)

It sucks not being able to drive or anything...   

Anyone up for a London halloween party?


----------



## Nick16 (14 Aug 2009)

rawr said:
			
		

> It sucks not being able to drive or anything...
> 
> Anyone up for a London halloween party?



we need one for southerners for sure, some more 'uKaps in the south' meets


----------



## George Farmer (14 Aug 2009)

I might have to drop out of this one, I'm disappointed to say.

I'm away from my wife and kids a lot with work and hobby related stuff (Oliver Knott @ TGM, Festival of Fishkeeping etc.) in the near future and more time away so soon after would be inappropriate.

I'll keep you posted nearer the time.


----------



## CeeBee (17 Aug 2009)

That's a shame, George - but understandable.

Maybe another webcam can be set up and you can join us that way!


----------



## George Farmer (17 Aug 2009)

Neat idea, but I think my wife would be even more disturbed by me watching a webcam than by being physically away...!   

We'll see.


----------



## Dave Spencer (17 Aug 2009)

I reckon me and Alison have a good chance of making this, Dan. I`ll have a word with you nearer the time about where you recommend we can stop over night.  

Dave.


----------



## CeeBee (17 Aug 2009)

Leigh and I are staying here, Dave; 

http://www.laterooms.com/en/hotel-reser ... rugby.aspx

Dan tells me it's pretty good and the price isn't too bad

ETA:  Yes, yes I can see your point, George


----------



## Dave Spencer (17 Aug 2009)

Cheers caroline, I`ll bear that place in mind.

Dave.


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Aug 2009)

Happy days Dave! I'll get the red out for ya, mind you, I bet you'll be on best behaviour with the missis there!


----------



## Dave Spencer (18 Aug 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> ........ I bet you'll be on best behaviour with the missis there!



WHAT!!! That crystal meth fuelled Harpie is far worse than me.  

I intend to get mildly trousered on this occasion.  

Dave.


----------



## CeeBee (6 Oct 2009)

So, the date is drawing ever closer....

Does anyone have any dietary requirements - vegetarian, vegan etc?  Shout if you do, we don't want anyone going hungry (although you may decide that going hungry is preferable to my cooking - although it is Halloween, so being horrified is all part of the experience!)

Looking forward to seeing the people I've already met and to meeting some new faces


----------



## Steve Smith (6 Oct 2009)

Can't wait!


----------



## Lozbug (6 Oct 2009)

Not gonna make it, sorry! Have fun ya'll.


----------



## Themuleous (6 Oct 2009)

Yep gonna be quality, cant wait either! Gonna bring along my heavily pregnant wife!  Makes sense for her to be Des for the night 

Sam


----------



## Dan Crawford (7 Oct 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> my heavily pregnant wife!


DUDE! Kept that one quiet! Congratulations to you both


----------



## Themuleous (7 Oct 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Themuleous said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers Dan  I did tell you when I visited last time, but you were well past your sell by date then so its no surprise you dont remember!

Sam

PS - do you want me to bring anything - food or otherwise?  I'll bring some alchimihole anyway


----------



## Dave Spencer (7 Oct 2009)

Congratualtions, Sam and Biz.  

This is going to be very adjacent to my house move, but will still give it my all to be there and make sure the red wine doesn`t have a chance to go off. My 240l should have been taken down by then, so I may have some plants to bring along, all being well.

Dave.


----------



## Dan Crawford (7 Oct 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> I did tell you when I visited last time, but you were well past your sell by date then so its no surprise you dont remember!


Ha ha, brilliant!



			
				Themuleous said:
			
		

> do you want me to bring anything - food or otherwise?  I'll bring some alchimihole anyway


I don't think you'll need to bother with the food, by the sounds of it, CeeBee is gonna be doing more than enough for the entire UKaps population LOL



			
				Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> This is going to be very adjacent to my house move, but will still give it my all to be there and make sure the red wine doesn`t have a chance to go off. My 240l should have been taken down by then, so I may have some plants to bring along, all being well.



It'd be great to see you both, well, your better half anyway  but we all know the score, you can't do everything.


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Oct 2009)

Won't be able to make this but I want to see some photos  
If anyone is sober enough to take some lol


----------



## Themuleous (7 Oct 2009)

Thanks Dave 



			
				Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> make sure the red wine doesn`t have a chance to go off.



I hear that can happen pretty quickly.

Sam


----------



## Themuleous (24 Oct 2009)

What time is this kicking off of Sat?


----------



## Dave Spencer (24 Oct 2009)

I am about to invest in some pretty spooky clobber. Is everybody else going to dress up, as I don`t want to look a clown all on my lonesome?

Dave.


----------



## JamesM (25 Oct 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> I am about to invest in some pretty spooky clobber. Is everybody else going to dress up, as I don`t want to look a clown all on my lonesome?
> 
> Dave.


Uhm... nah, that's just too easy


----------



## Steve Smith (25 Oct 2009)

I'm gonna be working out my costume this week   It's going to feel a bit weird sitting on a train in fancy dress


----------



## Nick16 (25 Oct 2009)

weve all done it   

dont worry just look at them hard enough and they will be the ones that feel self consious


----------



## Egmel (26 Oct 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> dont worry just look at them hard enough and they will be the ones that feel self consious


Especially if you've gone for the zombie/axe murderer/mad surgeon type outfit


----------



## Dan Crawford (26 Oct 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> I am about to invest in some pretty spooky clobber. Is everybody else going to dress up, as I don`t want to look a clown all on my lonesome?
> 
> Dave.


I'll be dressed up to the max mate, bring it on!


----------



## andyh (26 Oct 2009)

Wish i could make it as My very athletic figure (belly) allows to me to dress as a pumpkin very easily (only a large can of orange spray paint required!)

hope you have a great time!


----------



## CeeBee (27 Oct 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Dave Spencer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leigh and I will both be dressing up too


----------



## Themuleous (27 Oct 2009)

Sorry dont think I will be dressing up.

What time should we get to you sat, Dan?


----------



## Dave Spencer (27 Oct 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Sorry dont think I will be dressing up.



Spoilsport! I bet you can`t wait to tell your kids that Santa doesn`t exist.  


Dave


----------



## rummy nose (28 Oct 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> Spoilsport! I bet you can`t wait to tell your kids that Santa doesn`t exist.



OMG! you mean santa aint real?   who next the easter bunny?


----------



## Themuleous (29 Oct 2009)

WHAT TIME?!?!?!?!?!?!?! 

Sam


----------



## Dan Crawford (29 Oct 2009)

Sorry dude, whenever you want pal, i'm saying 6/7 but your more than welcome during the day or whatever.


----------



## Themuleous (29 Oct 2009)

Phewww!  Cheers Dan, sounds good.


----------



## Steve Smith (29 Oct 2009)

I'm sort of looking forward to getting the train down in costume.  Should get a few looks, especially with what I have planned   (Hope someone doesn't call the paramedics by mistake!)

To re-cap, do I need to bring anything other than booze?!  And am I OK to crash somewhere Dan?  Oh, and can I beg a lift from the station (or can you PM me the number of a cab company)


----------



## Dan Crawford (29 Oct 2009)

No, yes and yes! You know ther score at mine pal, do as you wish and crash where you wish but ask my missis first if she doesn't mind you staying in our bed  

Looking forward to seeing you all dressed up!


----------



## CeeBee (29 Oct 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> I'm sort of looking forward to getting the train down in costume.  Should get a few looks, especially with what I have planned   (Hope someone doesn't call the paramedics by mistake!)



If you could surreptitiously get photos of their reactions, it would make for some great pics!  Mind you - trying to do anything covert whilst dressed up in some serious horror get-up is likely to be a serious challenge


----------



## George Farmer (29 Oct 2009)

You could dress up with comedy boxer shorts (on show, of course) teeth and glasses and go as me!   Now that would be scary  

Gutted I can't make it but I'm looking forward to the photos and stories already.


----------



## Dan Crawford (29 Oct 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> You could dress up with comedy boxer shorts (on show, of course) teeth and glasses and go as me!   Now that would be scary


Ha ha, thats made my day pal


----------



## Gill (29 Oct 2009)

can't come, wife wants me home incase she goes into labour


----------



## Themuleous (30 Oct 2009)

Gill said:
			
		

> can't come, wife wants me home incase she goes into labour



Just bring her along, thats what I'm doing!!!!!

Sam


----------



## Steve Smith (30 Oct 2009)

That sucks Gill, but yeah, bring her too!


----------



## CeeBee (30 Oct 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I understand that spicy food is thought to bring on labour.  With chilli and green thai curry on the menu, we might end up celebrating more than Halloween!


----------



## John Starkey (30 Oct 2009)

Hi all,
i do wish i was able to make it,but i have been working 3am till 5pm for the last two weeks and by friday i am so knackered  i just collapse into bed for the next 12 hrs,

but you never know   
regards john.


----------



## TDI-line (31 Oct 2009)

Have a good time guys.  

UKAPS Baby!


----------



## Stu Worrall (31 Oct 2009)

yeah, dont get too drunk you lot   and have a good un

wish I was going but the kids have a halloween party today so couldnt really miss it.


----------



## Steve Smith (31 Oct 2009)

john starkey said:
			
		

> but you never know
> regards john.



Knowing you John, you'll be the first one there bossing Daniel Son about   

Nah, I hope you make it.  It'll be great to catch up


----------



## Tony Swinney (31 Oct 2009)

Sorry guys but I cant make it today - we've a family bash with the little one to attend.

Have a great time, and take lots of pics for us all   

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Lozbug (31 Oct 2009)

Have fun everyone. 

*Ha**PpY hAlLoWeEn! *


----------



## Themuleous (31 Oct 2009)

Looks like I'll be there around 5ish, Danski.

Sam


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Oct 2009)

Have fun guys  post lots of photos


----------



## Steve Smith (31 Oct 2009)

I'll be there about 5:45   Managed to blag a lift off of my Dad   When will I finally get my license sorted out?!


----------



## John Starkey (31 Oct 2009)

Hi guys and galls,
sorry i didnt make it,i am in bed writing this with my eyes half open,have fun get slaughtered and post some pics,
regards john.


----------



## TDI-line (31 Oct 2009)

john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi guys and galls,
> sorry i didnt make it,i am in bed writing this with my eyes half open,have fun get slaughtered and post some pics,
> regards john.



Same here, but not with John though.   

Have a good one.


----------



## CeeBee (1 Nov 2009)

Trust me when I say this - there's going to be at least one pic that is well worth waiting for   

I feel far too delicate to post anything else right now - the sofa and a cup of tea are calling.


----------



## George Farmer (1 Nov 2009)

Ha ha!  I had a text from Dan telling me about one particular event that sounded hilarious.  If someone had their video camera it could have earnt them a few bob on "You've Been Framed"!


----------



## CeeBee (1 Nov 2009)

George - every time I think about it, I end up laughing out loud.  It must have been mortifying and I really felt for her - but it was just one of those priceless comedy moments


----------



## John Starkey (1 Nov 2009)

wow sounds real good,pics pics please,danielson come on get those pics up,  

john.


----------



## Dave Spencer (1 Nov 2009)

Yep, Alison, my other half, has achieved UKAPS legendary status.  

Dave.


----------



## CeeBee (1 Nov 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> Yep, Alison, my other half, has achieved UKAPS legendary status.
> 
> Dave.



I had a first rate night, all - thoroughly enjoyed myself and got to spend time with very nice people.  Leigh said that it was the best Halloween do he'd been to, and I'd have to agree.  Between the self igniting  cat and Ali's star turn - I've had several laugh out loud moments today.  I certainly won't forget it   

John - we're not teasing you by not saying what happened (if you don't already know), but I think that Dan's picture might be worth waiting for.  I'm sure Dan will tell a better story about it than I could - I just saw the aftermath!


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Nov 2009)

What an awesome night!  I had a hell of a good time   It was great to see you guys again and to catch up.  My costume was a little extreme, and I had fun walking up to the local shop and scaring a bunch of teenagers  

I'll let Dan post pics, as sadly I was having too much fun and forgot to get my camera out (though I did pinch Dan's for a while)   

Oh, and I wanted to elope with that ADA solar light!


----------



## Themuleous (1 Nov 2009)

Was quality fun, Caroline did us proud with the food and decorations.  

Here's to the next one!

Sam


----------



## Dan Crawford (1 Nov 2009)

Hi guys, I had a fab time, I'm still suffering though lol. Thanks for all your efforts Caroline, if it were me cooking, we'd all have been dining on doritos and dip!

I'll get the pics up first thing tomorrow.....


----------



## CeeBee (1 Nov 2009)

I'm admitting defeat and am going to bed in the hope that tomorrow won't hurt as much!


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Nov 2009)

blimey, 10 posts and not one pic...


----------



## aquaticmaniac (1 Nov 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> blimey, 10 posts and not one pic...



Guess no one's coordinated enough yet   I want to see the pics, heh. Sounds like you guys had fun.


----------



## Simon D (2 Nov 2009)

I've got a feeling that all the pictures will be blurred :!:  

I bet there's a lot of PS editing going on now!

Just jealous really, one day I'll be there when I haven't got a new born screaming at me.


----------



## Steve Smith (2 Nov 2009)

Well, seeing as Mark is so desperate, here's how I looked:


----------



## Dan Crawford (2 Nov 2009)

*Re: Halloweâ€™en UKAPS Meeting - PICS*

Here you go folks....



Some awesome carving from Caroline (CeeBee)



Steve



That was pretty serious man!



Me



Charlotte (the missis)



Sam (Themuleous)



Biz, positively glowing. (Sam's wife)



Dave Spencer



Alison, Dave's partner



The drinks holder


The best bit....... Dave's poor partner only went backwards into the pond, full on, under the water and everything! Dave and I dragged her out, we promptly set her down and set to laughing out load and photographing the poor woman at what was possibly the most embarrasing times of her life! She took it in good spirits and we carried on like nothing had happened, although it clearly had and it was freaking well funny! Sorry Ali.



Just dragged out.



Dave - sympathetic as ever!


 
Once more, Dave's just laughing  

Well thats about it for photos i'm afraid, i think we were all to busy eating and drinking to take many photos.

I look forward to the next one.


----------



## aaronnorth (2 Nov 2009)

> The best bit....... Dave's poor partner only went backwards into the pond, full on, under the water and everything! Dave and I dragged her out, we promptly set her down............



lol, i had a grin on my face then i read the second part


> ........... and set to laughing out load and photographing the poor woman



and i couldnt stop laughing  

great costumes and pumpkin carving!


----------



## baron von bubba (2 Nov 2009)

looked like a great night, fantastic costumes.


----------



## Stu Worrall (2 Nov 2009)

poor allison!  did she get a goodtaste of your crystal clear pond water Dan?   

Great outfits on everyone and gutted I missed it, steve is a good candidate for Left for Dead 2!!!


----------



## Dave Spencer (2 Nov 2009)

Great food (CeeBee  ), great company, lots of booze and a ritual witch drowning. Now that is what I call Hallowe`en.   Cheers for a great night Dan et al.

Dave.


----------



## George Farmer (2 Nov 2009)

Nice one, all!  

Quality outfits and poor Dave's missus...  At least we know the water was tip top!


----------



## Steve Smith (2 Nov 2009)

Don't forget the cat that set itself on fire!  Nothing like the smell of burning cat fur!   

The stupid cat was being fussed and did the usual cat thing of rubbing up against something, only it decided to rub up against the fire pit!    I just saw the fur on it's tail set alight!  The thing didn't even notice, but thankfully someone grabbed it's tail quick and put out the small amount of flames!  No harm done, except to our nostrils!   

A very memorable night


----------



## John Starkey (2 Nov 2009)

Blimey spencer,we know you like to be in the limelight but pushing ya misses into the pond is a bit much,
well funny though sorry Ali   
regards john


----------



## Stu Worrall (2 Nov 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Don't forget the cat that set itself on fire!  Nothing like the smell of burning cat fur!
> 
> The stupid cat was being fussed and did the usual cat thing of rubbing up against something, only it decided to rub up against the fire pit!    I just saw the fur on it's tail set alight!  The thing didn't even notice, but thankfully someone grabbed it's tail quick and put out the small amount of flames!  No harm done, except to our nostrils!


they should have thrown it in the pond with Daves Mrs


----------



## Lozbug (2 Nov 2009)

Nice - looked fun.


----------



## rummy nose (2 Nov 2009)

that looks like one of the best nights ever, ive damed near wet my self laughing at the last 2 pages.   

you guys are really something else!


----------



## taylsimon (5 Nov 2009)

Hi guys glad you had a good night, sorry i missed this but as i type i am in hospital with 2 broken legs, a busted knee, 1 broken arm and most of my ribs broken where some looney crashed into my car on the 13th october.

should be able to try walking in another 3 weeks and hopefully home just before christmas.

keep up the posts its great reading while in here.

Simon.


----------



## a1Matt (5 Nov 2009)

Damn Simon!   That is one serious accident. I can not imagine having that many bones broken at once.  Good luck with your recuperating, I hope you make steady progress and get full mobility back


----------



## taylsimon (5 Nov 2009)

Thanks Matt,

They are keeping me spaced out on painkillers most of the time but i dont remember the crash at all, nor the helicopter ride to the hospital in oxford (where i was at the time).  They are 100% sure i will be able to try walking in a few weeks but will not regain my previous health totally for about 12 months.  good thing is the company i work for is fully paying me to be off till march at least then work from home till i can drive again.


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Nov 2009)

taylsimon said:
			
		

> Hi guys glad you had a good night, sorry i missed this but as i type i am in hospital with 2 broken legs, a busted knee, 1 broken arm and most of my ribs broken where some looney crashed into my car on the 13th october.
> 
> should be able to try walking in another 3 weeks and hopefully home just before christmas.



good god man, get better soon.


----------



## JamesM (5 Nov 2009)

Holy crap, get well soon bud.


----------



## Themuleous (5 Nov 2009)

Sod a dog!  Get better soon, thats a hell of a crash.  Prob best that you dont remember much, sounds nasty.

Sam


----------



## Steve Smith (5 Nov 2009)

Jeez!  That's insane   Good luck and hope you're healing soon!


----------



## Stu Worrall (5 Nov 2009)

get better soon Simon.  Sounds like a really nasty crash


----------



## Dan Crawford (6 Nov 2009)

I truly hope you have a speedy recovery, keep us up to date.


----------



## CeeBee (6 Nov 2009)

How awful!

Sounds like your recovery is going to be a long one, but I hope that its as swift as it can be.


----------



## Gill (6 Nov 2009)

Wow Nasty Crash, Hope the Recovery Goes Smoothly


----------



## taylsimon (7 Nov 2009)

Thanks guys for your kind words, sorry to have hijacked this thread a bit.  I will keep you updated when i can.

Many Thanks, Simon.


----------



## TDI-line (7 Nov 2009)

Get well soon Simon, most of been very horrific for you and your family.

Regards,

Dan.


----------

